# FMA Gathering in CT



## fangjian (Sep 29, 2011)

--(sorry admin. It wouldn't let me start a new thread in the seminar area)--

Hi all,

I will again be hosting a gathering not just for Balintawak players but for all FMA practitioners in Kent, CT. It will be at Kent Falls State Park, which is a very beautiful place and known to have the largest waterfall in CT. It is also 2 hours from NYC, 2 hours from Albany, NY and 3 hours from Providence, so I hoped that everyone will be able to come out. There will be no strict seminar format. However I will be teaching Balintawak for whoever wants to learn. Like most gatherings, everyone will be teaching and learning as well. Since it is a 'gathering' there will be no charge and it could last for 3 hours or maybe five. Training is also optional, of course. Feel free to just come by and spend the day at a beautiful park if you like. 

Where: Kent Falls State Park Kent, CT
When: Saturday October 8th. 10am - whenever I get tired
Contact: Jon Leonard 860.319.7238 or jbalintawak@gmail.com

( figure we could train for a couple hours then take a break, enjoy the waterfalls and eat lunch. then continue training in the afternoon. I will bring some food and water but, make sure to bring your own water and lunch. We'll be in the boondocks)

Below is a video of me and one of my students training. 
[yt]C4AISesGgUA[/yt]

http://www.ct.gov/dep/cwp/view.asp?A=2716&Q=325228​


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, I found the event posting policy sticky here.

I would say reach out to Bob and or the Admins and Senior staff regarding this.

Good luck with this event. It sounds awesome!


----------



## fangjian (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it is because I am not currently a 'paying' member. However the event I'm promoting is non-profit. Same thing I think happened last year.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 30, 2011)

Also, this is a great clip! Thanks for sharing it. If you don't mind, I would like to borrow it for a Modern Arnis discussion.


----------



## fangjian (Sep 30, 2011)

Guro Harold said:


> Also, this is a great clip! Thanks for sharing it. If you don't mind, I would like to borrow it for a Modern Arnis discussion.



I don't mind. What is the discussion?

Also, I will be uploading another one in October which will show more of our Agak and Palakaw with longer duration in each clip.

www.youtube.com/fangjian


----------



## fangjian (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry to the Bob and the rest of MartialTalk. I was assuming that there weren't restrictions on free events. I'll be sure to check with you all first, before I post anything for my next event. 

Thanks for letting me post here. I appreciate it. 

Jon


----------



## fangjian (Oct 1, 2011)

Just read the policies on event posting. Sorry Bob. Feel free to delete my post as not many will show up anyway. I've found that the less money I charge, the less people show up.   ( cause we all know if the teacher isn't charging, what they're teaching must have no value      )


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 1, 2011)

Actually if its not for profit it can be posted.


----------



## Carol (Oct 1, 2011)

Not happy I missed the last one, I'll do my best to make this one.  It looks like a great time! :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 3, 2011)

Not sure if I can find a ride down but will try to get there


----------



## fangjian (Oct 5, 2011)

*****Just a heads up. 

Kent Falls State Park does have a fee on the weekends.  Vehicles with CT plates are $9.  Out of state vehicles, $15
It's per car, so carpooling is encouraged.


----------



## fangjian (Oct 9, 2011)

[yt]UakmOLzxm28[/yt]


----------

